

Dec. 25, 1990: World Wide Web was born in Geneva - emilepetrone
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-history-2010dec25,0,7810509.story

======
luckyisgood
The article is actually misleading. It's not the WWW that was born on
Christmas 1990 - it was the first edition of the WorldWideWeb _browser_ that
was released exactly 20 years ago.

References: \- <http://www.w3.org/People/Berners-Lee/WorldWideWeb>

Interesting stuff: WorldWideWeb (the browser) was written in Objective-C on a
NeXT computer by Tim Berners-Lee himself.

